# Lucid Dreaming > Attaining Lucidity > Induction Techniques >  >  Creating Dreamsign Jewelry Tutorial

## Baron Samedi

Hello friends. _Klara Songi._
 Would you like to wear a dreamsign? For only 20 Nothings, I will sell you one at the Free Market on the Green Moon, or you can make your own!

Secret: This can also be used to make tattoos on your Dream Body.

The idea is to wear something on your hands or wrists that you can easily see in dreams, as a dreamsign. 
_
Well, how do I get one? How do I make one?_ you ask.
*
-You may buy a lovely dreamsign bracelet or dreamsign ring at a vendor in your next lucid dream, for the -cost of nothing. 
-You may ask a Dream Character to give you a dreamsign ring.
-You may fight a Dream Character, and demand they give you a dreamsign watch.
**
-You may summon a lovely piece of jewelry.
-You may craft it in your dreams.
*

*Incubating the Jewelry*_
You probably want to incubate the jewelry deep into your sub-c. Here are some ideas:
-Draw a detailed picture of the dreamsign jewelry.
-Look at pictures of jewelry and imagine a bracelet with the words: You are Dreaming on it.
-Cut out a bracelet picture from a magazine, and write: You are Dreaming on it with a lovely script.
-Close your eyes, and imagine yourself having a lucid dream, and obtaining the jewelry.
-Make the jewelry beautiful/cool so you will wear it all the time in your dreams.
_
Lucid Be.

----------


## spd

I like this idea, I was thinking to myself the other day about doing dream incubation and visualising a certain wacky character you have never seen IWL and using awareness + RC whenever you see that character in an LD but I haven't gotten around to doing this. I will definitely try the dream jewelry though.

So have you had any success with it WakingNomad?

----------


## Baron Samedi

> I like this idea, I was thinking to myself the other day about doing dream incubation and visualising a certain wacky character you have never seen IWL and using awareness + RC whenever you see that character in an LD but I haven't gotten around to doing this. I will definitely try the dream jewelry though.
> 
> So have you had any success with it WakingNomad?



Yes. A DC gave me a watch a few years ago with an infinity symbol on it. The symbol floats up off the watch and hovers when I look at it, then it spins around.

----------


## spd

> Yes. A DC gave me a watch a few years ago with an infinity symbol on it. The symbol floats up off the watch and hovers when I look at it, then it spins around.



 that is awesome, time to incubate and draw a certain dream jewellery item of my own  :tongue2:

----------


## imda1

Nice idea. But how will you know if you are wearing it? Wont it be better to ask a google glass thing, as a heads up display, so you wouldn't depend on luck to see the dreamsign on you?

----------


## Baron Samedi

> Nice idea. But how will you know if you are wearing it? Wont it be better to ask a google glass thing, as a heads up display, so you wouldn't depend on luck to see the dreamsign on you?



If you are wearing it on your wrist, you will see it when you do a "hand-look" RC. I also have an HUD in dreams for a dreamsign, amongst other things, but I haven't got it to stay up all the time. All reality checks and dreamsigns have their pros and cons. "Better" depends on the individual usually, (though there are some that are clearly phail, such as the ol' "pinch-myself" RC, because it's based on the wrong assumption that we cannot feel pain in dreams.)

----------


## TwitchLucidity

> If you are wearing it on your wrist, you will see it when you do a "hand-look" RC. I also have an HUD in dreams for a dreamsign, amongst other things, but I haven't got it to stay up all the time. All reality checks and dreamsigns have their pros and cons. "Better" depends on the individual usually, (though there are some that are clearly phail, such as the ol' "pinch-myself" RC, because it's based on the wrong assumption that we cannot feel pain in dreams.)



Could you explain the HUD thing here or on another thread? Sounds interesting.  :smiley:

----------

